# Hello - just bought a campervan! First one!



## MissMills (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi all

SOOOOO excited! Just bought our very first campervan! VW T4. It's lovely! Spent two nights wild camping last weekend and heading off this weekend too, maybe up to Peak. This site is great. Look forward to catching up with you all at some point!

Cheers, have lovely weekends everyone.

Mills xx


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the site. Enjoy your new van. Lots of places to explore.


----------



## kangooroo (Apr 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Enjoy your new country home or home by the sea or... wherever you take it to!

Have a great Easter weekend in it.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Apr 10, 2009)

Welcome to site and the world of motorhoming - have a safe trip and don't forget those phoographs.


----------



## MissMills (Apr 12, 2009)

thanks all!


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Apr 14, 2009)

Welcome aboard Miss Mills, and hope you have many good times in your new van


----------

